# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  > [طلب] ولكم الشكر الجزيل

## روح الانسانيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا اذا احد يقدر يساعدني يسوي تعديل واجراء حذف للشريط السفلي في اسفل الصورة لاني عملت له مسح لكن من دون جدوى 



ولكم الشكر الجزيل

ويعطيك ربي العافية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ان شاء الله تكون مثلي ماتحبي

----------


## روح الانسانيه

مشكورة اختي وجزاك ربي كل خيـــر

----------

